

Android captures 50% of global smartphone market - primesuspect
http://www.comscore.com/Press_Events/Press_Releases/2012/4/comScore_Reports_February_2012_U.S._Mobile_Subscriber_Market_Share

======
bookwormAT
This data is for the U.S only, not the global smartphone market.

